# Buy big house,become a citizen



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

thursday oct 23 Ekathimerini.com,a very interesting article detailing an improved offer from the Greek government for non EU citizens when they buy a house in Greece which will even extend to their non EU spouses parents,they can become citizens of Greece after 7 years residence here.


----------

